# Space marines with wings... lame or amazing?



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I've seen a couple of photos online of people who converted some space marine HQ units to have wings instead of jump packs. A full half of them looked terrible, where the other half looked pretty epic. I almost want to do it myself, but I am torn. It seems it all depends on the execution, and also personal taste...

Anyways, what do you think of winged space marines? Cool or Lame?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO winged Space Marines can look very cool but as you said they can also look terrible, however I tend to swing more in favour of having wings.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with wombat_tree here, if you do it right, they look epic!


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

i think its one of those things people either love or hate...
I personally hate them, as they look weird, then again, we're in the 40k universe...that has big green guys who scream and hate everything, and they have these psychic guys who can blow their heads off....compared to that men with wings seems normal :taunt:

when it comes down to it its up to you, after all, its your money, your model, dont really need to listen to anyone elses opionion as its a matter of taste


----------



## Valanehtar (Sep 10, 2009)

Can't it be both? 

I think it comes down to not just the model, but the whole army and its theme. If you are doing say, a metallic or bright colored army it'll prob be bad. However, if the theme is regal (like purple,royal blue, or gold) it might look great.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Lame...unless you are blood angles it's lame since they are the only ones who could possible have it, but wings unless your a demon don't make sense in 40k to me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

a. what army are you playing? nilla? SW counting as?

b. if you can make it look good, do it up, but make it ascetically pleasing to yourself, else its pointless.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

If you like the idea, go for it. From a fluff point of view, I would recommend only doing this with BA's or a BA successor chapter though. Since old Sanquinous was the one with the wings.
The only other model I can think of on the imperium side to have wings is a Living Saint.
( Angels for the win! )


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think it looks terrible 100% of the time.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

You tell me









Damn...I forgot how blurry these pics turned out, I gotta take some new ones


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Wings looks decent if done right. But in order to do so, they need to be a homebrew of one of the 2 lost chapters that you've fluffed to have winged primarchs, or a BA/Successor chapter. Wings on smurfs looks retarded..DA might be able to get away with it, but it's difficult to make look good on chapters that are largely played where everyone knows has no winged fluff.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

That pic looks pretty bad. I know somebody who converted huron blackheart to have wings. It looked terrible at first but that was because he hadn't painted it but when it was finished it looked pretty good.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I have to go with the "no" vote. I can't see where SM with wings woudl work. If you want funky-ass looking assault troops, try gettign hold of some of the old turbine style jump packs. They look aweseme.


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

It looked good IMHO ona DA chapter master i saw once. Twas a pretty nice conversion. In my mind, however, a bunch of ultrasmurfs with wings would just look goofy. Half fluffy and half to do with army color i think. i.e. DA = yeh sure it works. Orks? With something feathery lookin on 'em? meeeeeeeehh not so much, though it'd be good for an epic lawl.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Eh....in most cases to me it more or less looks either ridiculous or just plain out of place, The only peple with wings that look decent is St. Celestine, a couple of possessed and the LOC, everything else just looks bad.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

I dunno. Space Marines with leathery wings just don't seem like something which would be on the same side as the Inquisition. :nono:

There's a precedent from various winged primarchs for loyalist marines with feathery wings, but if the wings are leathery or scaly they're on the wrong side.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

wings would look good on BA assault marines, in fact it would fit them perfectly

not leathery wings, mind you, but biomechanical angelic-looking wings attached to their armour


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's my 'counts as mephistion' model, for reference.

I just figured Angel wings just wouldn't fit with the Lord of Death thing. Ht's the vampirest of all the vampirey chapter and can psychically manifest wings at will, so why go for fluffy feathers? You telling me throat-ripping Lord of Death (a guy who used to have a special rule that made him stop to feast on his kills) isn;t going to have a bit of a dark side when he gets to imagine himself some wings? ;-)

But I'll agree, bat wings on most loyalists are probably a bad idea. I;ve seen all bat wing raptor packs for chaos that have looked bad ass though.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

liforrevenge said:


> A full half of them looked terrible, where the other half looked pretty epic. I almost want to do it myself, but I am torn. It seems it all depends on the execution, and also personal taste...


Think you answered your own question there 

I don't think you can limit it to just whether it fits the fluff (though it would help), I think the execution of the model will make or break it, hands down.

Badly painted Ultramarines with sloppy stuck on wings will always look terrible. Wheras if it was a fantastically painted veteran assault squad, wings spreqad & beautifully posed, seemingly floating, atop incredible scenic bases...

I think that could look pretty incredible.

Why not just go for it and let us have a look.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

what about these. I think seraphim suit wings down to the ground.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> what about these. I think seraphim suit wings down to the ground.


Those look great.


----------



## Emperorsheresy (Feb 4, 2009)

wut kind of wings are those?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Emperorsheresy said:


> wut kind of wings are those?


Probably metal LotR Giant Eagle/ Wood Elf Eagle Rider wings, or plastic pegasus...

As a Chaos Lord, if it has wings, it's usually on my side. Even if they're feathery- Look at the Lord of Change. Loyalist wings, if any, should look biomechanical; I can't see too many Inquisitors LIKING the idea of mutated, supposedly loyal marines with actual working wings... Unless it's a REALLY fringe Chapter that's on the run from the Inquisition... Hmmm...


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

Could you possibly use swooping hawks wings?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I saw a Dark Angels company commander with wings that looked fantastic


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I think a lot of how it turns out is the pose of the model itself. A model with a very dynamic pose that says "I am ready to use these wings right now" as opposed to a model aiming a gun or something is going to turn out much cooler looking. Also, it seems a lot of wings don't look like the right scale compared to a space marine. 

I googled and found http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=177661 images at this site.

The chaplain looks downright awesome (except dual katanas ), the standard bearer and "counts as dante" are alright, but there is one fairly terrible looking one in there, you should be able to find it.

The guy at the bottom looks kickin' too.


----------

